# Satelite receiver



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

I changed from Dish satellite TV after having Direct TV for years.

Dish satellite has their own satellite receiver so i have a Direct TV satellite receiver that i own but is currently in a closet. Does the Direct TV receiver have any value?


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

In the Chicago area they're free when you sign up so for this area I'd say there is no value..


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Thats what i mean, these receivers are given away free. Toss in the rubbish? Seems a shame to do


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Status symbol...............mount it on your car roof or trunk lid............doesn't have to be connected to anything. Probably scare the hell out of any druggie neighbors.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Install it on the dog house to impress the neighbors...


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Good ideas! They got me thinking, i could use the extra satelitte round antenna as a wok for making fried rice.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

sharky said:


> Good ideas! They got me thinking, i could use the extra satelitte round antenna as a wok for making fried rice.


Hope you take the paint off first.  

We switched the other way from DishNetwork to DirecTV a few years ago. Put the new dish and LNB on the old mounting post. Somebody bought the old dish and LNBs for $10 during a garage sale


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

use it as a wok wifi reciever booster


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

guitar said:


> use it as a wok wifi reciever booster


Good idea! Thought I saw a DIY design somewhere on-line that replaced the LNB with a USB WiFi adapter. Used a USB extender cable (16 ft max) from the dish to the computer.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm using one now [ wok wifi ] it works very well


----------

